# Lemond Web Site Gone ?



## bruni94 (Dec 20, 2006)

Any one notice that the Lemond web site seems to have gone ? 
Did Trek remove it ?
Or is it just my computer ?


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

It would appear that way. Although it seems odd that the site would just disappear. You'd at least think there would be a page saying the brand doesn't exist anymore and who to contact for warranty, etc.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Gone. I wonder if that is it or will it re-appear later. I have checked back a few times and I think the end has come.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

You know, I hate to see the Lemond brand go away, but I went and read some of the stuff on the Trek site about this whole affair, especially the lawsuit documents that Greg had filed against Trek (twice), and I have no respect left for the guy as a person. I can't believe Trek stuck with him as long as they did. He's quite frankly an embarrassment. I have a Lemond (2007 Buenos Aires) and love the bike, but it's really a Trek after all.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/company/media/


----------



## bruni94 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a 06 lemond croix de fer and the geometry of this bike fits me well....I was looking to get another lemond since the lbs's around here have dozens...you would thinkthey would keep the site up to help with the sales of the remaining lemonds out there still...


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

my LBS (Trek Store Toronto) has some nice clear out pricing on the Lemond stuff. Bigger discounts than on the Trek stuff.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Last week the Tyranena ride stopped at the Trek factory/museum in Waterloo, WI. I was there last year and they had one wall with a number of Lance's Tour bikes, pictures and general information the other wall had a similar display with Greg's stuff. This year Greg's stuff was conspicuously gone. The area was not even repaired yet. It looked like they just ripped the stuff down. I guess with Lance's return they now have more room for his stuff.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

I think all the Trek stores are having fire sales on Lemonds. I got mine at the Trek store in Omaha about 2 mo ago, a 2007 Buenos Aires that listed for $2400+, got it for $1099. The dealer there told me the same story about the Lemond wall at the Trek factory being ripped down.


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

PhilA said:


> I think all the Trek stores are having fire sales on Lemonds. I got mine at the Trek store in Omaha about 2 mo ago, a 2007 Buenos Aires that listed for $2400+, got it for $1099. The dealer there told me the same story about the Lemond wall at the Trek factory being ripped down.


Not true for all Trek dealers. I was in my LBS yesterday and asked about deals on left over Lemonds. I was informed the Lemonds are still selling very well and there was no discounts in effect. They offered me 5% on a bike because I am a regular but that was it. I was informed to come back in February and that is when they would be blowing out any left over Lemonds to make room for next spring.


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

The first day this was posted I checked the domain registration information for lemondcycles.com and it was still Trek. The page being displayed was an error page from an application server.

Over the weekend the site changed into one of the standard looking parking pages. (Some one owns the domain and does not have a site so the domain registrar forwards the requests to a parked domain page) Once this happened I checked the registration information again. lemondcycles.com is now registered to a company in CA that would appear to be a domain speculation site.

I would have thought that once Trek gave up the domain it would revert to Lemond Cycliing Inc. but it appears not to have happened unless Greg Lemond parked the site with that CA company. Regardless it is definitely then end of Lemond Cycles as we have known them.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I picked up a 2008 Lemond Zurich yesterday at the Toronto bike show. 

The Trek Store was selling very lightly used demo bikes and I got one for what I felt was a great price. The lifetime warranty is in effect as well. 

I did my first ride today (50 km) after setting it up yesterday, and I must say the bike is a huge improvement over my Specialized Allez Elite. 

This bike is a rocket, instant accelleration, smooth ride, I really like it so far.


----------



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey ms msp,

How was the show? I couldn't get to it this year. Do you know if the Trek Store still has any Lemonds left?


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

shinsplints said:


> Hey ms msp,
> 
> How was the show? I couldn't get to it this year. Do you know if the Trek Store still has any Lemonds left?


The show was good if you were looking for a bike. 

For parts, it wasn't great, the lineups were huge at shops selling clothes. 

I went to the Trek Store yesterday and they still had a lot of bikes on the floor along with a bunch of 2009's. 

They appear to have only brought the demo fleet to the show


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I understand that there are 2 sides to every story, but I have lost much respect for Trek as a company the way they have handled things, and this web site thing is further proof. There are many many current owners of Lemonds who may want to reference back to that site, and now it's gone. Trek has decided to wash its hands of Greg Lemond and apparently all their past customers who bought their products with the Lemond name. It is ridiculous that they have removed this site while there are still dealers with Lemonds on the floor, and new owners who are still proud of their beautiful new Lemonds and don't care what Greg said about Lance. First they trashed what was once the finest aluminum bike line in the world [Klein] now they do this crap to a very unique line of bikes. With Trek, it's "my way or the highway". And down that highway I will go.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to agree with you there. Since Trek has made it clear that they will honor the warranty on Lemonds, and there are still a lot of them in dealer inventories, it would make sense that they'd at least have some reference to these facts on their website. While I have lost most of my respect for Greg L, Trek hasn't done much in the area of keeping customers and dealers supported thru this whole thing either.


----------



## Saving Hawaii (Oct 2, 2008)

http://dev.lemondbikes.com/ - if you needed it.

For whatever it's worth, Trek honored a frame replacement on my '07 Alpe d'Huez. Lucky for me, I got a beautiful '09 Trek 2.3 frame... and haven't been too fond of the geometry or feel which is aggravated by a cringe every time I see the paint scheme. So... time to figure out how to sell an '09 2.3 frame with '07 Alpe d'Huez components and upped wheels... could be interesting.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

PhilA said:


> You know, I hate to see the Lemond brand go away, but I went and read some of the stuff on the Trek site about this whole affair, especially the lawsuit documents that Greg had filed against Trek (twice), and I have no respect left for the guy as a person. I can't believe Trek stuck with him as long as they did. He's quite frankly an embarrassment. I have a Lemond (2007 Buenos Aires) and love the bike, but it's really a Trek after all.
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/company/media/


Please explain why any of this would cause you to lose respect for Lemond?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Unless Trek owns the name and is being vindictive, there's no reason Greg couldn't have line out in a few months selling over the internet. All he has to do is send the specs to China (or we can hope, Taiwan) and wait for the containers to come in.

Of course, if he wanted to be really out there, he could contract with boutique steel and titanium makers and only sell one off $20 K custom bikes he personally inspects and signs off on. His tag line could be, "Do you think Lance as ever seen your Madone?"


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like Trek had some web clean up done this week because the Klein archive site is gone too.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea, I just saw that myself, and thought I'd add that fact to this post, but meat tooth paste has already noted it. One more reason to hate Trek.


----------



## yamura (Aug 12, 2007)

Not a lot of info yet but I did find this web site:

http://www.greglemond.com/


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

yamura said:


> Not a lot of info yet but I did find this web site:
> 
> http://www.greglemond.com/


Interesting find. Thx for sharing. Looks like something is in the works for teh bike section hopefully.

Looks like that is the existing site for his spinning bikes.

If anything, Greg can do what Hampsten did and partner up with independent frame builders and make frames upon order.


----------



## TLWalker (Oct 5, 2008)

California L33 said:


> "Do you think Lance as ever seen your Madone?"


  

That is great. I am a proud Lemond owner. 

I guess we will have to see what Greg does with the line. If nothing happens then, of course when it comes time for a new bike I guess I will have to find something new. :cryin:


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

TLWalker said:


> when it comes time for a new bike I guess I will have to find something new. :cryin:


When my Lemond frame is near the end of its life, I will strip all the parts off of it, send the frame to a custom builder and tell him to make one to the same dimensions. I love the fit of this bike more than any other - it's a between size too (55 cm). I'll have the frame builder make it out of steel or titanium. I like my bikes to be made of metal.


----------

